# Acetic acid inhibits insulin secretion



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2015)

In type 2 diabetes, the level of sugar in the blood rises because the cells of the body are no longer sensitive enough to insulin, or because the pancreas produces insufficient insulin. Scientists from the Max Planck Institute for Heart and Lung Research in Bad Nauheim have now discovered that FFA2 and FFA3 receptors inhibit insulin secretion. These receptors are activated by acetic acid, which is formed by the insulin-producing cells of the pancreas, among others. This enables the pancreas to prevent the production of too much insulin, and the corresponding excessive drop in blood sugar levels. As acetate is primarily formed in the presence of normal or high blood sugar, acetate receptor inhibitors do not boost insulin production when blood sugar is low. This fact may help prevent dangerous hypoglycaemia in the treatment of diabetes.

http://www.healthcanal.com/metabolic-problems/60064-acetic-acid-inhibits-insulin-secretion.html


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2015)

So drink vinegar when we're hypo and never have a pickled onion when we have high BG ?

Perhaps if we all just stop eating chips (the only thing I put vinegar on anyway!) nobody will get T2 ?


----------

